# Congress 2011



## dmk

Hello fellow Pony and Mini Owners...

I am writing today to address an issue that I feel is very serious and can be devisive and devastating to the ASPC/AMHR.

Once again, there is a proposal to move Congress to the Ohio State Fairgrounds during the Horse Show portion just prior to the fair. As I understand, the Congress would not be a production of the ASPC, but rather a show hosted by the OSF. The show would be managed by the show manager of the OSF and would be done in conjunction with the other breeds and our classes could or would be intermingled with those. The Fair show offers paybacks, yes. That is the part that might draw many people into the show. Here is how I see it, and of course I know there are many differing opinions. I hope you read through my entire email and perhaps some of what I have to say will make sense to you.

#1 This is OUR NATIONAL SHOW. It belongs to the exhibitors of the American Shetland Pony. I do not want OUR National Show to be a Fair Show much less mixed in with other breeds who are simply doing....a fair show. I have researched and can find NO other breed that does their National Show with other breeds in a State Fair show.

#2 They do offer paybacks at the fair show, but I do not consider them significant enough to give up OUR NATIONAL SHOW. But guess what, if anyone DOES feel that way, that show already exists. ANYONE CAN ALREADY SHOW THERE AND GET PAYBACKS. The show happens every year and there are mini AND pony classes already in the show. Those people who want to show there CAN do just that. Yet some want to take away the National Shetland Congress or sell it to the OSF. WHY? Because they are not happy with the location?...so rather than find a suitable home for THE NATIONAL SHETLAND CONGRESS we do away with OUR NATIONAL SHOW to incorporate it in one that already exists? You NOW have the CHOICE to show at OSF, yet some want to away OUR choice to have a show run and under the control of the American Shetland Pony Club as OUR NATIONAL SHOW.

#3 This issue is quickly becoming a very devisive one in the American Shetland Pony Club. Of course there are those that will never want to change or make way for new ideas and new people. And there are those that have foresight and vision...who understand that change is inevitable. It always seems to be the ones losing control who fight the hardest to keep it at all costs. Often it is to the detriment of the whole, because it CAN tear us apart. We cannot allow that to happen. But we have to move into the future...not go backward. History is something to cherish and honor, but not something to stifle growth or opportunity. We have to consider where the American Shetland Pony is going. Regardless of what the $$ signs say about Congress any given year, this club has GROWN. Shetland ponies are SELLING to Texas, Arkansas, Oklahoma, California, Washington AND all points in between. This might be only the beginning. What was happening to the Shetland pony 10 years ago? I know here in Texas not much. Do we want to go back to that? A few years ago we asked for a MORE central location. Congress HAD to move and we were given Cloverdale. That didn't work out so we AGAIN asked for a MORE CENTRAL location and the proposal was submitted for Ohio. And then it was submitted AGAIN at a board meeting. Last year we went to Ardmore...okay maybe that isn't central either, but some who are NOW yelling NOT CENTRAL NOT CENTRAL are the very same that submitted the proposal and/or supported said proposals to OSF. Which is definitely NOT central. We CAN find a home for the Congress ... there are many many level headed people working on finding a home for Congress. But please do not allow this issue to alienate half of the members. We can find something better. We need to be PROUD of OUR registry and OUR National Show.

#4 This proposal has been submitted at least two or three times ALREADY. Isn't it time to put it to bed and say NO. Can we continue to fight this fight every year? We need EVERYONE to attend Convention. If you are from Area V or ANY other Area PLEASE come to Convention or CALL, WRITE, EMAIL YOUR DIRECTORS to let them know that you do NOT want to turn OUR NATIONAL SHOW over to the Ohio State Fair. We cannot continue to find a home for Congress and do WHAT IS RIGHT for the association as a whole when we must keep fighting grass fires. Let's make some grown up decisions that are GOOD FOR THIS REGISTRY. NOT out of anger or spite or a power play, but what we think will benefit the American Shetland Pony Club as a whole.

What I want and most thinking people want is EQUITY, FAIRNESS, GOODWILL, CONSIDERATION. We are NOT asking the show move permanently to Oklahoma or Texas. But there are those that are asking that it move to OHIO. Yet when you look at the numbers attending past Congresses, they are certainly not indicative of an Ohio majority. Let us find the RIGHT home for Congress and please let us settle this issue by allowing the National Shetland Congress to be afforded the respect it deserves by finding it a home that serves us all best.

Thank you so much if you read all the way down!

Michelle Koster

Member of the American Shetland Pony Club


----------



## Lisa Strass

Well written, Michelle! I couldn't agree more with what you have said.

Two points I want to highlight again:

1) ASPC needs to maintain control over its National Show! Growth to other parts of the country is active, and I hope it continues. The value of our ponies depends on it.

2) There is nothing stopping anyone who chooses to attend the OSF from attending.


----------



## JWC sr.

Boy that is a well written post Michelle,






1. Shetlands deserve their own national show that is a stand alone. they are a breed and as such should be given that privilege.





2. We will be attending Convention and will do everything in our power to see that is achieved once and for all.

3. A permanent, centrally located as possible, high class facility needs to found, contracted with and this issue put to bed.





4. Lobbying for the Ohio Sate Fair which I am sure is a great show would be just as bad of a choice as The Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo would be. Even thought the Houston show is larger and their payouts are higher than the Ohio show is.





5. Everyone needs to attend convention in Little Rock is at all possible as there are going to be a lot of rules and decision made that affect everyone in AMHR/ASPC.





See everyone there I hope.


----------



## ~Lisa~

MIchelle I agree. I know this post might not make sense without being able to see the proposal from the Ohio State Fair.

I have it but do not know how to post it here anyone who would like to see it can email me at Lisa

The thing that confuses me the most is first off we would be SELLING the rights to our show- and yet we are PAYING THEM each and every year to buy it from us.If only the rest of the world worked that way. lol

I would love my hay guy to PAY ME to buy 10 tons of hay and then of course give me the right to dictate what cutting and how and when he delivers it as well.

No accurate bids or places can or have been found since no one else has been given the parameters of being able to hire only one judge for all divsions and futurities. Being able to split the arena cost by sharing it (at the same time during halter classes) with other breeds and by allowing minis to show at the ASPC Congress . To top it all off there is already straight off the top a minimum of $10,000.00 loss year after year. That is our fee to SELL it to them. We are going to pay that MINIMUM amount yearly to sell the rights to our show.

We will not have a full class list either. So until or unless we open up the bidding process to every ASPC/AMHR show manager and let them know these are the conditions we are willing to accept

1- figuring in a minimum $10,000.00 loss

2. Minis showing at ASPC Congress to off set the cost

3. Any breed showing in the halter arena at the same time to off set cost

4. Having the registry pay for some ribbons and a hospitality room year after year

5. The registry would pay for updated photo backdrops year after year

6. Just one judge for everyone

7. a limited class list

8. The registry paying for advertising of the show within the Journal and outside sources

Given these new parameters I am sure many of our show managers can come in with competitive bids equal to this one at many different locations--Many already do very simular with successful Area shows..And they do not even get the automatic $10.000 dollars off the top each year in addition to offsetting ribbon costs as well.

I imagine given these new parameters many show managers would jump at the chance to get paid this type of money in addition to registry helping fund other things and the show manager gets to keep any and all revenue.

. The only fair thing to do is give them all time to put in a formal bid with the same conditions that the Ohio State Fair has done before a decision is made. At least this way we would not be paying yearly to give up the rights to our National show


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm

Do you or someone else have a copy of the proposal from OSF? From the details of what I was informed of about Congress location and some of the proposals... and the details of what was mentioned in the postings here on this site...is not the same type of information, sure would like to confirm before everyone gets all in a uproar of things that could be not very clear and this will get ugly with the discussions held at Convention.

Wasn't the original Shetland Congress held in Ohio years back? I don't know if that is an actual fact.....just asking, no flames intended ....

For OSF having the 1,012 stalls plus an additional number of 700 portable stalls available there, ...they would not have any other breeds showing there at the same time as the Shetlands would is my understanding.

We have more Shetland ponies now than ever including the ASPC/AMHR registered ones plus a few more Moderns and Foundations and Classics



. We most likely would have a full trailer of Shetlands headed to Congress this coming 2011 season and looking forward in where the location will be along with show dates so that we can arrange time off from work in January's mandatory vacation sign up.

Right now the American Quarter Horse Association National Congress is going on at Ohio State and its held for a whole month every year in October with people traveling from all parts of the USA with 150 to 183 entries per class and their Nationals show is a heck alot bigger that of what Shetland Congress would be.

Just thought to let you all know of what is going on now at this Ohio facility and to be viewed by web feed also.


----------



## ~Lisa~

Yes the facility itself does have the stalls ect however the QH congress is not being run with many other breeds

I do have the proposal and it clearly states what the OSF is willing to offer us they also state in the proposal that are to be the registries responsiblities If you would like to see it simply email me and I will send it to you.


----------



## disneyhorse

I just don't understand a breed having a NATIONAL SHOW that is not centrally located. The United States and Canada are pretty darn big countries. We're not talking France or England.

Having a National Show for the American Shetland Pony in Ohio would make as much sense to me as having it in Nevada. It excludes a large part of the country and stifles its growth. I have been to many Miniature Horse nationals (Missouri and Oklahoma) but haven't been able to make it to Congress yet. I am on the west coast, so I do feel like the organization does exclude some of us. I was very excited to see it in OK this year and I hope they keep on doing similar choices for the future.

And adding to an existing show is just plain ridiculous. It should not compete or be included with a large show, no matter what "incentives" there are.

Most other breeds have their National level shows in Texas and Oklahoma, which are more geographically central.

Thank you for those who originally posted some well-thought-out responses to the issue.

Andrea


----------



## dmk

The dates for the 2010 pre-fair horse show were July 20-24. I understand the current proposal is for the dates of July 19-23 or 24. So I am curious why Pam says she thinks our "National Show" would not be during the other pre-fair horse show? I understand the stall situation to be 1012 permanent stalls with the possibility of an additional 700 portable stalls. Did anyone see a proposal that states specifically that we would not be showing (and warming up in the two outside warm up arenas) with other horse breeds? I have not seen that myself, so want to clarify. I do believe it said the OSF would extend the days of the show, if necessary, to accomodate more entries and more classes.

The copy of the proposal I have seen also states that the OSF will cover the cost of the prize money for the CURRENT class list. ASPC would be responsible for the prize money for the additional 70 classes (so in other words, all the payback money would not come from OSF afterall?).

I understand ASPC would also be required to provide approx. $7.00 for each of the additional 420 ribbons and $12 for each of the additional 70 trophies. ASPC would also be asked to provide assistance for maintaining a hospitality area for exhibitors and for upgrading the center ring presentation area for photography.

So is this the same information as the proposal that everyone else has read or seen or "been told" about?

The proposal also mentions adequate parking...which I believe it is paid parking daily or weekly.


----------



## JWC sr.

There is a lot of discussion every year about where Congress should be held and I agree with Michelle it is getting to the point where way too much time and effort is being spent by the BOD and our registry leaders in addressing this each and every year. The questions are always the same Where it should be held, when it should be held and what is in the best interest of the Shetland breed itself.

My take is pretty simple, being the simple person I am:

1. Find a location somewhere close to the center of the USA and commit to that facility for at least 3 – 5 years so as to get the best deal you can from them. It needs to be a stand alone production with the possible exception of maybe AMHR Nationals. Which from a logistics standpoint more than likely will not work for many.

2. Make the facility one that is befitting a world class show with room for expansion & all the reasonable amenities expected at one.

3. Make the show a showcase of the breed and promote the heck out of it, the breed deserves it to say the least. It has a lot to offer and folks that love small equine need to experience it. We have and we loved it the first year we went and will continue to be involved again next year. Things like internet broadcasting etc are important!!

4. Increase the pricing to the same level as AMHR nationals to help cover the increased costs of this type production and move forward.

I think everyone agrees this will be a hot topic at the ASPC/AMHR Convention this year and everyone needs to try and make the Convention.

If you can’t make it at least send a note to your BOD members to let them know what you want and what you are willing to pay for in the future!

Bottom line for me is what is best for the breed,the people presently involved and those that may be involved in the future. We all need to put personal agendas aside as far as location/production etc. and think what is best in the long run. Times have changed and the population of pony breeders and fanciers is not just located in ay one portion of the USA anymore.


----------



## OhHorsePee

Oh boy! Here we go again! Us VS them just because a proposal isn't in Oklahoma. I do not understand why everyone just can not wait to see what all of the proposals are before panties are twisted along with the facts. Maybe we could get ALL of the proposals and place them on line for all to see instead of drudging up partial facts.

It is very sad that you do not consider Canada at all in all of this whining when they are our neighbors AND paying members.

I would rather see Congress rotated every other year than to hear all the whining and finger pointing and people only telling half truths.

Added: Please email, write and call of your directors TO have congress at the Ohio State Expo Center!

Lisa, have you ever shown at Congress?


----------



## dmk

OhHorsePee said:


> Oh boy! Here we go again! Us VS them just because a proposal isn't in Oklahoma. I do not understand why everyone just can not wait to see what all of the proposals are before panties are twisted along with the facts. Maybe we could get ALL of the proposals and place them on line for all to see instead of drudging up partial facts.
> 
> It is very sad that you do not consider Canada at all in all of this whining when they are our neighbors AND paying members.
> 
> I would rather see Congress rotated every other year than to hear all the whining and finger pointing and people only telling half truths.
> 
> Added: Please email, write and call of your directors TO have congress at the Ohio State Expo Center!
> 
> Lisa, have you ever shown at Congress?


Thank you horsepee ... The voice of reason. I do appreciate your courteous attitude and spirit of cooperation. It is people like you that keep us on track.

Oh and could you perhaps point out the twisted facts. It might be nice to have them straight before Convention. I do have a copy of the proposal from OSF if anyone would like to read it and my information in the last post was taken directly from that. Maybe horsepee has something different on paper?


----------



## LostInOz

Yikes!

Here we go again is right!





I vote for rotating years - even years on East Coast (OH, IL, KY, TN)

odd years on West coast - ( NV, AZ, CA,sorry those are the best places I can think of that have good facilities - wouldn't you LOVE to show in Vegas? or Scottsdale?)

Lock in facility for 3 yr. minimum with option to renew.

Hold Congress in September or first week of October IF the facility is not air conditioned.

Oh, I know!!! How about holding it in February in FLORIDA!!!!








Don't you all want to come on down and be warm in the middle of the winter?

we can make our ASPC year from March - Feb. instead of Dec - Nov.

It's a drive for me WHEREVER it is.........so I say MAKE IT WORTH MY WHILE and I will come. That is why Ohio QH Congress attracts exhibitors from all over the country, that is why AMHR Nationals attracts exhibitors from all over the country - OFFER EXHIBITORS :

Prize Money

Harnesses

Carts

Show Halters

Prize Money

Sheets

Blankets (what happened to Radon this year, by the way?)

Directors Chairs

Stall curtains

Prize Money

I can keep going, but it is sad because I know LOCAL shows that can offer the above and AREA shows that can offer the above prizes but my National show cannot for some reason


----------



## Sandee

OK, so I've only shown one year in Shetland but I was at Ohio and I was at Ardmore. Please, please let's get a facility that doesn't need to upgrade just to come into this century.

As far as I could tell Ardmore only had one decent barn and from the stories I heard about it needing more electrical etc. that wasn't too great either.

Ohio-- well, the arena might be able to be worked satisfactorally IF no other horses were showing there at the same time. Really, the arena had big clods and was terrible for driving while the "practice" arena was so soft and overworked that a person couldn't walk thru it let alone drive in it. The barn I was in looked like the stalls had been around for at least 50 years. They reminded me of cellars or dungeons.

NOT impressed with either location!


----------



## muffntuf

As a member of a couple of committees I did receive the OSF proposal and read through it. I am sorry to say I could not agree to their terms for Congress. I would not vote for it to go to OSF. But I am not in favor of Ardmore either. It would be nice if the proposals were posted on the registry website ahead of Convention (what is that three short weeks away?) so that we could read through them and make an informed decision.

And I must say that I have had several phone calls from BOD members and I do not like how they are being treated. I hope everyone takes the heat out pretty soon and in place puts their thinking caps on, we need educated decisions.

I agree it needs to be more centrally located. Left in place for a minimum of 3 years and we search for a permanent home for Congress with a game plan in place.

I do hope everyone considers going to convention, and I invite all areas to make their way down to AR.


----------



## Minimor

I agree with Trace, I could not vote in favor of this proposal either. IMO Congress should be held as a separate show, not mixed in with other breeds. Ohio is not central. A guaranteed loss of approx. $10000 per year is not acceptable. Running a show at a loss is one thing, but there is always the goal/hope of having enough entries that a show will break even or close to it....but that cannot happen with this OSF proposal. No matter how many entries, there will always be that loss of several thousand dollars for ASPC.

I am not in favor of Ardmore again either--could agree with the location okay, at least it is more central in terms of east-west, if the facility wasn't so poor. A National show deserves a facility much better than what Ardmore has to offer!!

I've vote for rotating locations before I would vote for either OSF or Ardmore. And if we were looking at rotating locations I would put in a proposal for Brandon Manitoba. Seriously--it is closer for a lot of people than Ardmore is...the Pacific NW, northern California, the northern states in general would all have fewer miles to drive to Brandon than they do to Ardmore, the northeast would be about equal. Brandon has one of the best facilities available anywhere and the facility manager is very willing to work with an organization to bring another national show to Brandon.


----------



## Sandee

Minimor said:


> I agree with Trace, I could not vote in favor of this proposal either. IMO Congress should be held as a separate show, not mixed in with other breeds. Ohio is not central. A guaranteed loss of approx. $10000 per year is not acceptable. Running a show at a loss is one thing, but there is always the goal/hope of having enough entries that a show will break even or close to it....but that cannot happen with this OSF proposal. No matter how many entries, there will always be that loss of several thousand dollars for ASPC.
> 
> I am not in favor of Ardmore again either--could agree with the location okay, at least it is more central in terms of east-west, if the facility wasn't so poor. A National show deserves a facility much better than what Ardmore has to offer!!
> 
> I've vote for rotating locations before I would vote for either OSF or Ardmore. And if we were looking at rotating locations I would put in a proposal for Brandon Manitoba. Seriously--it is closer for a lot of people than Ardmore is...the Pacific NW, northern California, the northern states in general would all have fewer miles to drive to Brandon than they do to Ardmore, the northeast would be about equal. Brandon has one of the best facilities available anywhere and the facility manager is very willing to work with an organization to bring another national show to Brandon.


Isn't there a lot of paperwork and vacinations involved with going across a national border?


----------



## Minimor

Sandee--no, not really. You need your coggins and health papers, which must be signed by the federal vet. Very little difference between that and regular health papers. Most of the cost involved is for the courier fees to send the papers to/from the federal vet's office. Health papers must include a few extra statements regarding CEM and piroplasmosis.

Currently horses from TX and I think NM must be tested negative for piroplasmosis within 15 days of coming into Canada--sounds like that test isn't real expensive if you have it done in TX or NM (in states where it isn't usually/often done can apparently be much higher, but if you are from those states you don't need it anyway) Not a problem if the horses are coming directly from TX to Canada to show. The only difficulty comes if you are trying to bring a TX horse to Canada after stopping for another show after TX and before Canada--then the timing becomes impossible. That wouldn't likely be an issue for anyone coming to Congress in Canada.

There are no extra vaccinations required to bring a horse into Canada--in fact no vaccinations at all are required. A horse can be completely unvaccinated and still come across the border.


----------



## JWC sr.

I agree that Ardmore is not what we really need or want Miramor, but switching locations around each year is going to cost you a bunch of un-needed costs.

These facilities will not accomodate us near as well unless they can book for 2 - 5 years. I still think the option of a central location (or as close as we can get it) is our best option.

But planning for that will take a year or so for dates that are acceptable to become avalible and even then we may have to move the Congress a little later in the year to get a truly world class facility to work with us.

See you at Convention!!!


----------



## midnight star stables

Sandee said:


> Isn't there a lot of paperwork and vacinations involved with going across a national border?


Off topic but I showed more in the USA then in Canada this past year.



Passing over the boarder is not too hard at all.

I HIGHLY doubt that Congress would ever be held in Canada though. We can't even get our Area show north of the boarder - They give us our own...





As a person who has not been to Congress but may in the future, I don't care for either OSF or Ardmore. I'd like OSF if it wasn't during the fair, but I don't think that that is an option. Ardmore had numerous complaints(I love the video streaming though).

IMO it is unfair to have a BOTH NATIONAL shows in the same state, which is by no means central! Like many people, I own both minis and shetlands. If I had to travel 30+ hours for both the National shows, I'll be honest - I only have the time and money for one. Now this opinion may not be shared with some as not all pony people have minis. So take that with a grain of salt.





So as it stands, I'd vote for rotating Congress. You can make everyone happy, but maybe this will work until an appropriate central location can be found.



Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jacki Loomis

muffntuf said:


> As a member of a couple of committees I did receive the OSF proposal and read through it.


Does this mean there are multiple proposals related to where to hold Congress? If so can you share with us the sights that are under consideration?

Thanks.

Jacki Loomis


----------



## ~Lisa~

There is a committee who is working on proposals and will present them at Convention. They have all the questions they need to have answered and all the financials.

The only reason that this OSF proposal is being discussed is that a couple of board memebers decided to send it out in an attempt to rally members behind the proposal.

It should have been submitted with the other proposals to the committee only just like all the other proposals.

The thing that bothers me about the OSF proposal --- well alot of things bother me about this proposal but one of the things that bothers me the most is that a couple of board members seem to be promoting their own agenda. It is not the job of anyone on the BOD to rally members behind their cause. It should be the other way around IMO

I am not 100 percent for ardmore either although I would choose it over the OSF at this very moment but am confident our committee will have other choices and information for us and look forward to Convention. John.. would love to have a drink with you




I amsure we can find the time for that





Oh and Fran nope have not been to Congress yet got my first seasoned pony about 10 months ago but plan on being there in 2011-having been to Convention several years now I am however aware of the financials for both the National shows as well as the registry and that does play a part in my opinions. Hopefully I will see you there or maybe even at Convention


----------



## JWC sr.

Lisa,

I will even buy. LOL





I agree with you that in that the committee is putting together the options and will present them at convention at least that is what I have been told. I am anxious to see what they come up with, I know they have been working on getting a wide selection of facilities as was suggested to them.





There are a lot of variables that need to be considered, dates, costs, current facility conditions, number of stalls presently, room for expansion, location, surrounding area and amenities there etc. etc.. It is not going to be an easy decision, but one that needs to be made and well thought out in its planning.





I hope that everyone at convention will leave personal agendas at home and come with the thought of being involved and doing what is best for the Shetland breed.





Additionally, the Mini side of things are going to have a number of proposals from what I understand and it should be interesting & important to say the least.





I am really looking forward to it, I get to spend several days with a large group of horse people, how could it get much better!!!


----------



## Devon

midnight star stables said:


> IMO it is unfair to have a *BOTH NATIONAL* shows in the same state, which is by no means central! Like many people, I own both minis and shetlands. If I had to travel 30+ hours for both the National shows, I'll be honest - I only have the time and money for one. Now this opinion may not be shared with some as not all pony people have minis. So take that with a grain of salt.


Agreed with this statement..

on a sidenote I feel it is for sure unfair we cannot rotate at least congress. There is alot of ponies in ohio area exc and it is also close to us in canada. I just believe we should rotate it it is hardly fair.. If it was in my backyard every year Id be showing a ton of ponies but instead I choose nationals and do not show pony at all. If it was moved closer I'd give it a try with my ASPC/AMHR ponies. But for now I have to choose nationals or congress. I would be all for congress as it is actually in the summer so I could attend



Would love to go keep it rotating and keep it central! Its only fair


----------



## JMS Miniatures

I only had a pony showed at Congress 1 year and that was at Lk. St. Louis and was pretty disappointed. Congress should not be that way. One thing everyone needs to remember Congress isn't near as big as Nationals due to entries. However, Congress should atleast have a nice indoor arena and the problem I had with Lk. St. Louis and it sounds like other places too is the barns.

IMO rotating it may possibly bring in more ponies or perhaps keep it the same number each year with new people but you may loose people too. So IMO you need to find a pernament location more central, and I mean central, I don't consider like Tulsa to be totally central of the US that way it could bring in the Canadians as well. Surley somewhere there are nicer facilities that can hold Congress. I also agree don't hold it at the same location as Nationals and defintelly don't have it at the same time as the OSF.

Is there even a location for Congress next year?


----------



## txminipinto

I'm not sure how many times we can beat this topic. Deciding on where to host a national show is not about what's fair. Its about what is financially best for the show. Congress needs a PERMANT home that accomodates the need of the association and the exhibitors. The MAJORITY of the show activity within our association is in the CENTRAL part of the UNITED STATES.

I am TIRED of reading that people are unwilling to TRAVEL to Congress. I've never complained about traveling 18 hours to Congress. And I'll do it again. BECAUSE I WANT TO BE THERE. Almost every horse association in the US has their national show centrally located with the exception of AQHA. WHY? Because it makes the show accessible for the ALL the members. Not just those within a 12 hour drive.

We need to take in consideration of the society shows and find a date at a location that is CENTRALLY located that is financially affordable and move Congress there. And that place is NOT OHIO. Yes, I was beyond excited that Congress was in OK. But I would have been just as happy if it was in Kansas, Nebraska, or Iowa.

I'm sorry, I know I come across as ugly on this topic but nobody seems to have a problem with making those of us west of the Mississippi drive 18 hours or more to Congress. Yet, when its in our territory its suddenly a problem to drive that far for SOME.

If you want it bad enough, you'll make the arrangements to haul any distance.

But, this topic was in regards to the OSF taking over our national show. And frankly, thats a slap in the face to the American Shetland. Are we not proud enough to stand on our two feet and make our national show a NATIONAL SHOW? Do we really want to PAY someone to take it and loose total control of it, washing our hands of the issue? I should hope not! Society shows are all good, but they are not national shows. We want it to be as grand as Mini Nationals, yet we don't want to spend the money. People we can not have it both ways. We either put the work into it and make it great. Or, we continue to battle the "me myself and I" arguements and dig our holes deeper.

Frankly, it would suit me just fine to combine Nationals and Congress and run it 2 weeks. For those who attend BOTH shows, you have to take off that much time anyway, so what's the difference if its a week in August and a week in September, or 2 weeks all at once? Cut some of the fluff classes, propose a rule that at National/Congress double registered shetlands can show both ways, and be done with this. Yes, some trainers would either have to cut their show string to accomodate their trailers or haul a second trailer. But then, we're not trying to accomodate a select few individuals, we're trying to accomodate the GENERAL membership and its needs.

I really wish I was able to attend convention this year so I could stand up against this proposal. Unfortunately, family needs come first. But my director and I see this proposal the same way. It is not good for Congress.


----------



## OhHorsePee

JMS Miniatures said:


> I only had a pony showed at Congress 1 year and that was at Lk. St. Louis and was pretty disappointed. Congress should not be that way. One thing everyone needs to remember Congress isn't near as big as Nationals due to entries. However, Congress should atleast have a nice indoor arena and the problem I had with Lk. St. Louis and it sounds like other places too is the barns.
> 
> IMO rotating it may possibly bring in more ponies or perhaps keep it the same number each year with new people but you may loose people too. So IMO you need to find a pernament location more central, and I mean central, I don't consider like Tulsa to be totally central of the US that way it could bring in the Canadians as well. Surley somewhere there are nicer facilities that can hold Congress. I also agree don't hold it at the same location as Nationals and defintelly don't have it at the same time as the OSF.
> 
> Is there even a location for Congress next year?



JMS even though there are those that are misleading you to believe that it is during the OSF it is not. It is a week prior. There are no rides or side show attractions. There are some food venders. The barn is really nice with concrete flooring. Not dirt or screenings as some places have. Please remember that Quarter Horse Congress goes on there every year. I am sure they would not have it there if it were as bad as some want people to believe.


----------



## JMS Miniatures

Carin I totally agree with your thought on Congress and your words are 100% correct.

BUT, having Nationals and Congress together I simply see that not working out. You are either going to loose entries from one show to another. People simply cannot stay that long to show at both shows. Financially it may be hard for exhibitors to do it all at once. I don't see it working at all. Also you mention the AMHR/ASPC ponies, they cannot show as both at the same show, and I don't want to see it changed and allow them to show in both at local shows. Put up a vote and see but I don't think the general membership would want that to happen.


----------



## ~Lisa~

Maybe I am confused- I keep hearing the comparsion to the QH congress I have not been to that show so have a few questions.. does the QH congress run its show with other breeds in the halter ring at the same time?

Does the QH Congress have other breeds showing during its Congress show to off set costs?

The carnvial part of the fair starts after the show but OSF being called the OSF makes me believe it is still a fair show and will not be now called the ASPC Congress show and will not be solely available to the ASPC only- The proposal as written will make our Congress part of the fair show carnival rides or not.

The facility itself is not my biggest issue with the proposal it is bringing our National show to a Fair show and paying to give up the rights.

I am very much looking forward to hearing all the options-surely they have more to think about then just OSF and Ardmore - we will have them in front of us in Nov and being able to make a decision that is right for the ASPC and the Registry as a whole


----------



## Sandee

JMS Miniatures said:


> I only had a pony showed at Congress 1 year and that was at Lk. St. Louis and was pretty disappointed. Congress should not be that way. One thing everyone needs to remember Congress isn't near as big as Nationals due to entries. However, Congress should atleast have a nice indoor arena and the problem I had with Lk. St. Louis and it sounds like other places too is the barns.
> 
> IMO rotating it may possibly bring in more ponies or perhaps keep it the same number each year with new people but you may loose people too. So IMO you need to find a pernament location more central, and I mean central, I don't consider like Tulsa to be totally central of the US that way it could bring in the Canadians as well. Surley somewhere there are nicer facilities that can hold Congress. I also agree don't hold it at the same location as Nationals and defintelly don't have it at the same time as the OSF.
> 
> Is there even a location for Congress next year?


My sister shows Saddlebreds at Lk. St. Louis. Personally, the barns there are not near as bad as Ardmore. Lk. St. Louis is not as nice a facility as I'd like to see Congress at but it certainly is as good as where it has been!



OHorsePee said:


> JMS even though there are those that are misleading you to believe that it is during the OSF it is not. It is a week prior. There are no rides or side show attractions. There are some food venders. The barn is really nice with concrete flooring. Not dirt or screenings as some places have. Please remember that Quarter Horse Congress goes on there every year. I am sure they would not have it there if it were as bad as some want people to believe.


I don't know what barn you were in at OHS but for minis those stalls we had were nothing more than dark cellars. Three towering solid sides with no bars for ventalation. If I hadn't brought gates to put across the opening there would have been NO air circulating in there. As it was my filly was down one afternoon panting from the heat! And yes, we were using fans. The walkway may have been concrete.


----------



## dmk

OhHorsePee said:


> JMS even though there are those that are misleading you to believe that it is during the OSF it is not. It is a week prior. There are no rides or side show attractions. There are some food venders. The barn is really nice with concrete flooring. Not dirt or screenings as some places have. Please remember that Quarter Horse Congress goes on there every year. I am sure they would not have it there if it were as bad as some want people to believe.


The show is called the Ohio State Fair Horse Show and runs just prior to the fair (carnival portion). However, during the horse show the carnival portion is being put up...the workers and the stuff is there...just not open to the public, but it is being set up and makes for its own set of difficulties. Sort of like Tulsa, except much worse, imo, because you must drive through the lots where the rides and booths are being set up while the work is going on..not road out. The parking maybe be adequate, but you pay to park and there didn't seem to be that much available to me at the time. The neighborhood is probably the worst I have ever been to for a horse show...the RV hookups are across a busy street and you wouldn't want your kids hanging out in the RV park or coming alone to the barns imo.

The Hackneys and Saddlebreds showed at the same time as well as the minis. Sometimes there were two rings being judged in the same arena at the same time (halter). The breeds alternated classes, so they were all showing together. The Morgans came in just as the others were finishing up. The warm up rings were shared by all the breeds at the same time if they were showing one after the other.

I know exactly how it was the two years I was there. No speculation on my part...like the information I posted from the proposal...I saw it myself.


----------



## muffntuf

Jackie I only received one to look at. I have heard there are several others. You would have to ask your BOD members for them.


----------



## JWC sr.

I understand that there a number of proposals from at least 4 sites that have been submitted, so it will be interesting to see what comes about.

The director I spoke with said the plan at this time is to make suggestions to the BOD from the committee for the top two or three sites and then ask them to allow past exhibitors to vote on it.

Which would be cool for the members. Hope that is the way the handle it!


----------

